# ?'s Bout Those Mannys...



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Whats up with mannys? Why are they so sensitive to water conditions??? Why do they rarely get over 10" in the aquarium?? What tank size?? Just interrested on your guy's thoughts, I read some info on them... Some say there boring some say great fish...


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Didnt say i was trading?... interesting fish IMO... looking to find out more, (from keepers or knowledgable hobbyists)


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

i was just agreeing with you! i want to know the same! why do have to be defensive all the time?


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

younger manny's can be shy, but there are good number of them full of piss and vinegar. i currently have one that is 7" and he's not shy at all.

i don't know why there are so sensitive to water conditions and shipping, but they are. i also have read in the wild, they are the largest species of piranha.

when they are young/juvie size you should have them in at least 55 gallon. when they move toward adult, full grown size they should have 100 gallon + aquarium.

http://www.piranha-info.com/default.php?lang=en&id=s_manueli


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

same page i read lol... could a person keep a whats the largest a person could keep in a 75gal? If the opportunity ever arose(which odds are it wont)


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

why are you looking to get rid of your caribe?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I like the idea of solitary fish... gets you more "attached" but if there isnt any good ones near me ill keep my cariba as they are still very cool.


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

so why didn't you start off with a spilo or sanchez?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

because, If you go wayyyyy back when i was really hated, not saying im not hated... i was totally against sanchezi, plus i wanted a pygo shoal, i didnt know much about serras. I got a 75 gal and wouldn't like a small sanchezi patrolling... but id be fine with a manny or rhom! I get spammed on most posts for negatives now hahaha danny tanner look out!


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

i think spilos or a sanchezi are why more exciting/active than rhoms IMO.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

yea but the thing is there so small... sanchezi i mean. I have heard of some people who love them but others who dont care so much for them


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Way back( I'm taking 2-3 months here!!), you said a solo fish would be extremely boring, you wanted a shoal. Now, you want a solitary fish. When you get bored of the solo fish, you are going to realize fish keeping isn't for you.

That being said, Mannys need PERFECT water conditions, so I would just forget about it.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I don't have perfect water conditions and my Manny is fine







My params are pretty damn good though. I think each manny is different in temper and sensitivity. I've put mine through some hell (3 different tank moves and an 8 hour road trip) and he's still like he was since day 1 "piss n vinegar" lol


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

no i said a sanchezi would be dumb...


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)

Mannys should only be attempted by experienced keepers, even then you are taking a chance.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I could do it.


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Dolphin I dont get ya man. Looking back on your post I noticed something. Everyone was talking about rhoms and all of sudden you wanted to trade your cariba for one. Then everyone was talking about Macs, then you decided you wanted some of them. This week mannies are the topic of choice and you are wanting one of them.

Dont take this the wrong way but maybe you should just sell off the cariba and take a good hard look at everything out there and get something "YOU" truly want. Its quite apparent you dont really like what you have or you wouldn't be always looking to see whats out there for trade.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

wrong, There just a cool fish and pretty rare at that... Dont see many of them, compared to rhoms which everyone and their dog have. I like my cariba but if theres other cool piranha out there id like to take a chance with them. If you got a finger chaser it would be sweet... So... Just looking and learning pal


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Dolphinswin I would not recommend it, you need a little more experience, your water may be perfect but even then they might just die, manueli get stressed very easily


----------



## Gmanx (May 10, 2010)

Hi dolphin. I dont post much as i am a mod on another forum but do read topics on this one almost every day. I have a mannie along with 3 rhoms and an elong.From what i have read in the past you have had a hard time with other members giving you crap. IMO a large rhom is better than a mannie,yes the mannie does look good but as you said its hard to get a large one,another lad from the uk who also posts on this forum has a 12" ( i think )mannie and it looks amazing. Like others have said they do need someone who knows what they are doing to look after one,if you think you can look after one then go for it! As long as you keep the tank in top shape, as in water prams,water changes and removing any other un eaten food then you should not have any problems, from what i remember the lads who have lost mannies this week claim to have A1 water. Others in the past have lost mannies for no reason what so ever, it just seems to be the nature of the fish.Some fish find it hard to adjust to life in an aquarium even with A1 water.

So to sum it up if you really want a mannie go for it, ignore what others say only you know how good you really are at looking after fish. I think a big rhom is better and has less of a chance to drop dead on you also you can buy a big one from the off and they look mean as hell. Best of luck mate


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ATM i wouldn't recomend a manny for you but like in the past more likly you will do what you want anways. Serras arnt for everybody. Some love them others are board to tears. Generally i say for one tank do a shoal. If you have mroe tanks get a serra, but if you multiply minimal serra activity by multiple tanks theres always something going on. Both my serras arnt overly agressive and are not finger chasers though i know some have some mean sobs.

Mannies are just more sensitive of a fish. If you put 100 differnt fish in a tank and slowly add ammonia all dont suddenly die. Some sensitive ones will die and mroe hardy ones can live longer. Mannies are just more sensitive so you have to be more careful.


----------



## bigteethaggression (Apr 19, 2007)

i say you want another fish just get more tanks and have all the fish you want


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

I love my manny. Even though it spends about 90% of its time when Im around under a piece of driftwood I set the tank up so its always visible. Weekends are the only time I get to spend anytime around the tank. Mine tends to just chill and will come out from hiding and patrol the tank for about ten minutes then return to its spot under the wood. I would have to say mannies require the most patients to keep. They tend to be fairly skittish at a young age and if given a spot to hide thats what they will do. I think that makes them less stressed out compared to a bare tank. Yeah it'll always be visible but the thing coudl be in a constant panic. Just my thoughts, Im by no means an expert manny keeper as this is my first one. Glad I got it though best $125 Ive spent on a fish.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

my manny is pretty bold, eats food as it hit the water, will finger chase a little as long as the room isn't too bright.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

^^^ thats how my manny is too...He's always following me around, but isn't too keen on a well lighted room


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

I would say if you want a manueli then just get one already! I would say, as long as your tank is cycled and you can keep up on the maintenance? Then you should be fine. It took me a while to finally purchase one. I was afraid that my ph would be to high. 
I've had a shoal of rb's and cariba. They were nice to watch but I had to many of them in my 120g at a time. And, only the strongest survived the rest were either eaten or just died. They never interacted with me at all. 
I then decided to go with a solo serra, I couldn't make up my mind if I wanted to buy a manueli or a black diamond? So, I bought both at the same time from Alex/Bong (AEaquatics)! 
I love my manueli (4.5'), I've had him for 2 month's I think it is? He is doing great, he could use a feeding now,lol. Even with me slacking on the water changes, he is still great. 
I have a nice piece of driftwood that he chill's in. For the first few day's he hid, but then he got use to me and the tank. I just put a light source in yesterday for the first time in the tank,since then I had only been using my room light as a light source. 
It didn't take long till he relaxed and became aggressive(few day's). Now,he finger chase's on a dime! I can be anywhere in my room and with the slightest movement I make. He'll follow with his head or lunge at the glass. Whenever I want I can come up to the glass, wiggle my finger's and he'll come right up to the tank glass and try to get my hand. When I wake up in morning's, I'll look over to the tank. And, there he is right at the glass staring at me waiting for me to make a movement. It's funny he attack's his shadow every time he create's one. He could be swimming normal, then when he see's it on the wall he smash's the glass! 
He is diffently the best p I've owned so far! A worthy solo serra to buy, thank goodness he has a good personality.


----------



## BLKPiranha (May 1, 2010)

SIMPLE!! Get more tanks and have all the P's and fish you want!!

I don't find my Manny hard to keep! Change your water and give them good food!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Dolphinswin thinks he can do anything... whatever... FYI Sanchezi grow up to 7" thats plenty of fish for a 75g... Sanchezi are known as one of the most aggressive piranha and IMO one of the most underrated. So don't talk sh*t about a fish you know nothing about.

I agree with most others... Your not experianced enough for a manny unless you don't care if it dies. If you want something that may be active your best bet is a SANCHEZI! or even an Elong. Both can live in a 75g for life..


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> I got a 75 gal and wouldn't like a small sanchezi patrolling... but id be fine with a manny or rhom!


I dont know why you dont want a small sanch or other serra but would be fine with a small manny. Mannies can get large but its dubtful it actually will. 7" is probably the largest it will get which isnt much bigger then a 6" sanchezi and about par with the size of most other serras


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I could easily keep a manny. Im plenty experienced, its not rocket science. I dont even like the looks of sanchezis... ugly.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

To Johnny GTFO and Dolphin stay on topic and quit with your petty fueds


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

RAWR


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

wow ^^^^^^


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

dont try and cover your ass zanni we all know you called out cluster and edited your post.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I reject your reality and substitute my own. - Adam Savage.

I didn't call out cluster. Get off the drugggggs kid.

And its Mr.Zanni to you.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Dolphin your still here.....


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Seriously, you two need to quit before your childish behavior lands you in time out.

Last warning...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I <3 HGI he is a cool dude.


----------

